# Another autistic guide I made a while back. This one on chin augmentation



## Sandcurrycel786 (Mar 7, 2019)

*Chin Implants* involves placement of an implant around a patient’s existing chin bone to augment the size and shape of the chin and achieve a more naturally attractive balance between facial features. Source.

* *Important* : Shelf implants generally augment the chin less than 10mm horizontally. To add larger projection you will need either custom designed chin implants or a sliding genioplasty. Implants generally cannot add vertical projection unless it is by custom chin implants. You may be able to add a little vertical projection using shelf implants by placing the implant at the lower edge of the chin but it wont be a lot. Chin implants are generally best used if you need smaller anatomical changes to your chin. If you want to add vertical lengthening to your chin, consider a sliding genioplasty instead of a sliding genioplasty and a chin implant. Another way to add vertical lengthening is through jaw surgery (BSSO, orthognatic, lefort 1, etc). 

* Chin implants generally have the biggest noticeable difference in a patient’s side view. The front view won’t look too different unless you had a small chin before and the chin implant made your chin wider and more robust. 

*Why consider getting a chin implant?*

* Improve facial harmony by bringing chin into better proportion with other features

* Correct a weak or recessed chin

* Improve definition of the neck and jawline

* Help reduce the appearance of a full or “double” chin caused by a small chin bone

*Choosing a Plastic Surgeon*

* You will want a plastic surgeon who has extensive experience performing chin implants. Look at before and after pictures of the surgeon, read the reviews, if possible have an online consultation before hand and see what you need. When consulting with potential surgeons, ask how many chin augmentation procedures he or she has performed, and be sure to look at before and after photos of other patients. The results you see should look natural to each individual patient. More information on choosing the right plastic surgeon

*How chin implant surgery is performed*

* Chin implant surgery is usually an outpatient procedure, performed using general anesthesia or local anesthesia with sedation. A small incision is made either underneath the chin or inside the mouth. Through this incision, the cosmetic surgeon creates space for the chin implant and fits it around the chin bone.

* Chin implant surgery alone typically takes less than 1 hour to perform; however, if you are having additional procedures, operating time will increase accordingly. Following surgery, the incision is closed with sutures and the chin may be bandaged.

*Appearance of a chin implant*

* Chin implants are small, solid devices made from a biocompatible material, usually silicone, which has been molded to fit around a patient’s chin bone. Chin implants vary in size and contour; your cosmetic surgeon will help you choose an implant that will achieve your desired degree of enhancement and provide the most natural looking result.

*Recovery*

* Most chin augmentation patients experience relatively little downtime and are back to desk work and most other daily activities within 7 days after surgery. Discomfort is typically minimal and easily controlled with pain medication or cold compresses.

* You will need to sleep face-up, with your head elevated, for a minimum of 1 to 2 weeks after surgery to help control post-op swelling and protect your healing incisions. Your cosmetic surgeon may also require you to consume a liquid-only diet for a day or two after surgery. Strenuous activity can typically be resumed within 3 to 4 weeks after chin augmentation. It is important to follow your cosmetic surgeon’s specific instructions during recovery to ensure you heal well and your results look great as soon as possible.

* Results look close to final within one month after surgery, and are considered final after about 3 months, when residual swelling has subsided.

*Risks*

* Generally very few risks.

* When performed by a qualified, experienced cosmetic surgeon, chin augmentation is associated with very few complications. Possible risks include infection, hematoma (internal bleeding), shift in implant position, poor scarring, and side effects from anesthesia

*Procedure Combinations*

* While many patients choose to have chin implant surgery alone, just as often chin augmentation will be combined with other procedures for enhanced results.

Rhinoplasty + chin augmentation

* Chin implants can dramatically enhance the results of rhinoplasty, and chin augmentation with nose reshaping surgery is one of the most common facial contouring procedure combinations.

Neck liposuction + chin implants

* Patients with excess fullness beneath the chin often choose to have neck liposuction at the same time as chin implant surgery. While strengthening the chin will help improve jawline definition on its own, removing excess fat from underneath the chin can further improve the appearance of the lower face and neck.

*Making Chin Wider*

Some implant called the pre-jowl implant (usually custom made) can make your chin wider and more robust. The pre-jowl is flat in the middle then thick laterally. The combined anatomical chin and pre-jowl implant will ad volume laterally which makes the chin wider. The genioplasty will not do this but of course filler can.

*Before and After*

* https://www.westendplasticsurgery.com/gallery/chin-implant-220/?procedure=chin-implant

* Gallery

* Gallery from Roberts Cosmetic Surgery

* Gallery from Kevin Duplechain

* Darrick E. Antell Gallery

* Barry Eppley Chin implant

*Genioplasty Before and Afters**

1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## Aesthetics (Mar 7, 2019)

Good guide.

Chin implant is recommended over fillers for serious recession. Great to combine with rhinoplasty as you save a lot of money combining it and reach your goals faster


----------



## Sandcurrycel786 (Mar 7, 2019)

Aesthetics said:


> Good guide.
> 
> Chin implant is recommended over fillers for serious recession. Great to combine with rhinoplasty as you save a lot of money combining it and reach your goals faster



For serious recession (horizontal), you should get a genioplasty. Genioplasties can add 10mm+ in terms of horizontal augmentation and can also add vertical lengthening. Chin implants are generally 7ish mm max horizontal augmentation and 5ish mm max for vertical (and you need a custom implant to add vertical lengthening).

I think chin implants are more for changing the appearance of the chin (to get a big wider chin via wraparound or custom chin implants) or for smaller . Like if you want a good wide chin get a chin implant. Or maybe combine genio + custom chin implant. That could work.


----------



## Aesthetics (Mar 7, 2019)

Sandcurrycel786 said:


> For serious recession (horizontal), you should get a genioplasty. Genioplasties can add 10mm+ in terms of horizontal augmentation and can also add vertical lengthening. Chin implants are generally 7ish mm max horizontal augmentation and 5ish mm max for vertical (and you need a custom implant to add vertical lengthening).
> 
> I think chin implants are more for changing the appearance of the chin (to get a big wider chin via wraparound or custom chin implants) or for smaller . Like if you want a good wide chin get a chin implant. Or maybe combine genio + custom chin implant. That could work.


Anyone who needs a genioplasty probably needs a lot more other procedures as they tend to have shit genetics


----------



## Sandcurrycel786 (Mar 7, 2019)

Aesthetics said:


> Anyone who needs a genioplasty probably needs a lot more other procedures as they tend to have shit genetics



Yeah also true. Its also a matter of preference. I personally would get a genio if it could make chin wider and more robust because I prefer bone moving procedures over implants,


----------



## dodt (Mar 7, 2019)

@androidcel


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Mar 7, 2019)

Your guide may be considered autistic but I do appreciate it alot


----------



## androidcel (Mar 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> @androidcel


Sliding genio is better for me since my jaw lacks forward projection.


----------



## dodt (Mar 7, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Sliding genio is better for me since my jaw lacks forward projection.


Not over then


----------



## fobos (Mar 7, 2019)

What's the price of a chin implant


----------



## Sandcurrycel786 (Mar 7, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Your guide may be considered autistic but I do appreciate it alot


Thanks brah


fobos said:


> What's the price of a chin implant


3 to 5 K for the implant . Not including clinic stay, consultations and anesthesia. 10K to be in the save side as you're going to want a custom


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sandcurrycel786 said:


> Thanks brah
> 
> 3 to 5 K for the implant . Not including clinic stay, consultations and anesthesia. 10K to be in the save side as you're going to want a custom


How much would a china implant + rhinoplasty combination cost?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 7, 2019)

My chin is not that severely recessed and it's angularity is wide / masculine enough, hence I'm going for genio. Looks more natural and is permanent


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 7, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> My chin is not that severely recessed and it's angularity is wide / masculine enough, hence I'm going for genio. Looks more natural and is permanent



literally my situation, my jaw is actually square but my chin lacks vertical height. so from the side it makes me look beta af

my gonial angle is actually really good too

you and me should both post transformation pics ik im going to


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 7, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> literally my situation, my jaw is actually square but my chin lacks vertical height. so from the side it makes me look beta af
> 
> my gonial angle is actually really good too


Yes I think we have the similar problem. In daily life I can fraud by jaw jutting but that won’t save my chin length and angle. Due to the lack of chin length and my high set cheekbones my face looks kinda round unless I skeletonmaxx. A huge disharmony (my eyes, gonial and chin form are all masculine but the recession and entire face shape suck).


----------



## Linoob (Sep 7, 2019)

As somehow who just had a chin implant and also has an autistic level understanding of the procedure, this is bang on.

AMA.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 7, 2019)

Linoob said:


> As somehow who just had a chin implant and also has an autistic level understanding of the procedure, this is bang on.
> 
> AMA.


custom ? cost ? which surgeon ? looks natural ?


----------



## Linoob (Sep 7, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> custom ? cost ? which surgeon ? looks natural ?



Shelf, 3.5K USD, Australian Surgeon, Looks extremely natural

Unfortunately it got infected and will need to be removed, which is bullshit.

It's actually the second time I've had one implanted by two different highly qualified board certified plastic surgeons.

They say infection chance is 1% - 3% but I think this is bullshit.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 7, 2019)

Linoob said:


> Shelf, 3.5K USD, Australian Surgeon, Looks extremely natural
> 
> Unfortunately it got infected and will need to be removed, which is bullshit.
> 
> ...


fuark
good tooth hygiene ?


----------



## Linoob (Sep 7, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> fuark
> good tooth hygiene ?



Mate my mouth is probably cleaner than the fucking table I was operated on.

Also, only one was implanted intraorally, the other was submental.

So you have two completely different approaches.

Also took double dose of antibiotics both times.

Go figure.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 7, 2019)

Linoob said:


> Mate my mouth is probably cleaner than the fucking table I was operated on.
> 
> Also, only one was implanted intraorally, the other was submental.
> 
> ...


either extremly unlucky or the statistics are bullshit
probably 2% infection chance a day lmao


----------



## Linoob (Sep 7, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> either extremly unlucky or the statistics are bullshit
> probably 2% infection chance a day lmao



Yeah man, I could cry, lawl

Not only is it a huge waste of time and money, but you need to wait min. 6 months before revision, and risk complications during removal, such as chin ptosis (Assuming your surgeon makes a mistake ofc)


----------



## Stelkor987 (Nov 26, 2021)

Is it possible to get an implant that makes your chin wider and more projected at the same time?


----------

